# What are the Best DH/FR/DJ handlebars?



## krazybikerdude (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey everyone i want your opinion on the best dh/fr/dj handlebars out there??
looking at buying some that are really strong and light, and want to know what are the best options,,, thanks!!


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Let me know when you find out...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

most people have black bars. they must be the best...


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

The ones I ride now are 7076 aluminum. They are light, yet still tough as nails


----------



## krazybikerdude (Jul 8, 2011)

what brands are the best though??


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

krazybikerdude said:


> what brands are the best though??


Those that sell black ones.


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been happy with deity components. I use the topsoil 2 and my wife's bike has a set of dirty 30's. Light, stiff, and mine have taken a few good spills without any damage. They come in all sort of colors and also come in black since black bars are obviously what everyone uses.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL man you guys are tough in here ! Hey OP dont worry man , click HERE to find a list for the best 2012 handlebars.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

what kinda angles/width/rise are you looking for?

deity does 9x5
answer am 720s are 8x4


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

love my red Kore  35mm rise and 800mm wide, i cut it to 760mm..


----------



## chainsawgeoff (Jan 25, 2012)

Atlas bars


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

keep your eye on chainlove for sunline 745's.. best bang for the buck without question.. I ran two pair last year, one on the dh bike and one on the trail bike.. I think I got them for 24.99.. they vary between 25 and 35.. or so.. worth every penny


----------



## krazybikerdude (Jul 8, 2011)

im kinda going between raceface atlas FR bars and Answer pro taper, which are better, stronger??


----------



## krazybikerdude (Jul 8, 2011)

no i just want strong bars haha is that a problem??


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

krazybikerdude said:


> im kinda going between raceface atlas FR bars and Answer pro taper, which are better, stronger??


Do you plan on breaking them or something?


----------



## krazybikerdude (Jul 8, 2011)

im just asking which bars are better, Raceface Atlas FR or Answer Pro Taper??


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

The Atlas bars have more stickers on them, so I'm going to venture a guess that they'll probably make you faster.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I actually have both (Race Face on my Heckler and Pro Taper on my DH bike). Crashed on both, rode a lot on both, and I can't say one is better than the other. Relatively same weight too. So I guess it boils down to which one is cheaper and looks aesthetically appealing to you.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

fryed_1 said:


> The Atlas bars have more stickers on them, so I'm going to venture a guess that they'll probably make you faster.


Not if you go with the Race Atlas FR Stealth. x2 the blackness, twice the strength.


----------



## krazybikerdude (Jul 8, 2011)

alright cool, ill probably go with the Atlas FR.... if you think theyre both pretty much the same as far as strength and weight


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

The best handlebar is the one that fits your preferences in terms of width, rise, sweep, color, aesthetics, and price. I know you're "Krazy" and all but I doubt you'll be ka ka ka karazy enough to snap a handlebar unless you're redbull rampaging it up on a set of carbon XC bars.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Renthal.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

The answer 8*4 feels really good for my riding style. Tried a 9*5 with the sunlines and always felt off. Personal preference though.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Most people I know run Answer. Nothing bent yet. The only bars I've ever bent were some random brand I can't remember back in 2007.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

morandi said:


> I'm surprised no one said Chromag OSX yet.
> 
> And to be honest, I've had 2 sets of them, one in the new satin nickel and the other in green anodized, and I would have to say the quality of finish was better on my $30 Sunline V1 bars from Chainlove. I was unimpressed with what I had before me and their $90+ price tag. Sizing was good though.


Gave them another try as I now too needed a black bar. 

The finish is a hell of a lot better than on the old green ano Chromags I've had. The 2012 Fubars OSX are so nice, plus the graphics match Kashima pretty well.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I had the black chrome chromag osx bars on my enduro , strong and light .. Felt good .


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

this


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

azdog said:


> The answer 8*4 feels really good for my riding style. Tried a 9*5 with the sunlines and always felt off. Personal preference though.


all my 26in+ bars had been 9x5 but just got the answer 720s and I really like it. Not going back


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Which are stronger anodized black or satin black?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> Which are stronger anodized black or satin black?


yes...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Easton's 35-millimeter Handlebar Standard for DH: 800mm Havoc Handlebar and Matching Stem - Pinkbike.com


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sunline on chainlove now!


----------



## RicardoES (Apr 26, 2012)

Carbon ones


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey akacoke.... Are you still wanting to sell these? PM me... Thanks


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I really like my Answers, real nice feel and like everyone said above very durable, they have taken a few good hits and still nice and straight. But every time i see some Chromags i like the looks and the Renthals look nice also and im sure the function as well as they look but i cant justify buying them while mine work fine, will have to wait until i bend the Answers to try something else.


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

What about the TRUVATIV Holzfeller Riser Bar? I just ordered some that are 730mm wide with a 40mm rise. Anyone know much about these and this particular size set up?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

akacoke said:


> this


 except when they do this...










but in all fairness, they broke doing this...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

Crossbar=bad


----------



## srestrepo1112 (May 1, 2012)

eurospek said:


> Those that sell black ones.


lmao!


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

I just got Deity Black Labels, I really like them.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

but are they black?


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

i been lovin my atlas fr's. been using them for the past 2 or 3 seasons


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Another vote for Race Face Atlas FR. Love the low rise and 780 mm width.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

SamL3227 said:


> Crossbar=bad


come on ! crossbars are not bad. there are stong and cool
the pad protects your face and teeth when accidents happen.



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> except when they do this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a pretty big huck. looking at where is broke. perhaps the clamp was on there a bit tight , puts a lot of tension around it so when there is a lot of force it broke .

pretty much any bar has the tendency to break. i still think crossbars are so cool. maybe its just old fashioned for some of yall?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Renthal


----------

